# tractor ID



## steve19438 (Aug 29, 2017)

can someone ID this machine for me?
thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

steve19438 said:


> can someone ID this machine for me?
> thanks.
> View attachment 35576


Can't see the attachment very well, but I'd say it was a Simplicity Sunstar 20 GTH. Probably a 1992-1994 model!?! Simplicity made this 








as well as these.....








An Agco Allis ( above)









and the Deutz-Allis as well.


----------



## steve19438 (Aug 29, 2017)

thanks !!!!!


----------



## steve19438 (Aug 29, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Can't see the attachment very well, but I'd say it was a Simplicity Sunstar 20 GTH. Probably a 1992-1994 model!?! Simplicity made this
> View attachment 35579
> 
> as well as these.....
> ...


a few pics. where would the serial number be?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't the slightest... don't have one, but my guess would be on a sticker under the hood, or under the seat. Most place a sticker under the seat.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Or here 
https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en_us/support/need-help/tractors.html


----------



## steve19438 (Aug 29, 2017)

I found it on a sticker on the frame by the left front tire. unfortunately the middle two number are gone.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Perhaps post a picture of the tag, along with your interpretation of the information. Maybe someone can help you pin it down.


----------

